# Trolling Motor Battery Placement???



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I have a 2011 Lund Tyee. The batteries for the 24 volt rolling motor are wired to have one on each side within the console. There has never been an onboard charger and I will would like to add one. In thinking about it, Im wondering if I just move them all together. 

I have a flip up seat on the passenger side read that would be perfect for both batteries and the charger. It would be really easy to run trolling motor wires to the rear but nothing to bad. 

Ive attached pictures of the current set up and the flip up storage where Im thinking of moving to. 

Thoughts? Other ideas?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Dave, mine are in the rear like where you want to put them. I would like mine up front like yours is presently just to balance the weight. Got all 3 batteries back there and then you get 2 fat guys in the rear seats your really ass heavy. No easy solution.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Leave you batteries where they are and put your charger under the back seat or in the front storage compartment. If you put the charger in the back, pull the floor up and run the two leads where you have room. Then run the third lead to the starting battery.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I would second what Mike said. Tyee's in general act like they are very stern heavy, especially the shorter ones. If you have the 1950, you might not notice a big difference moving the batteries to the rear, but if you have any of the shorter models you will definitely see a difference in bow rise and time to plane out.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Dave, mine are in the rear like where you want to put them. I would like mine up front like yours is presently just to balance the weight. Got all 3 batteries back there and then you get 2 fat guys in the rear seats your really ass heavy. No easy solution.


I usually only fish 2 guys in it. When I do have a third with a guy in the rear I havent had issue getting up to plane. The other consideration that I didnt mention is that the larger live well is on the drive side in front of the console. This adds alot of weight to that side when its full. I was thinking this would help balance some of that out as well. 

2 batteries and the charger is probably about 100 pounds. Maybe I will take her out and move batteries around to see how it acts with the load in various positions. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

FreeTime said:


> I usually only fish 2 guys in it. When I do have a third with a guy in the rear I havent had issue getting up to plane. The other consideration that I didnt mention is that the larger live well is on the drive side in front of the console. This adds alot of weight to that side when its full. I was thinking this would help balance some of that out as well.
> 
> 2 batteries and the charger is probably about 100 pounds. Maybe I will take her out and move batteries around to see how it acts with the load in various positions.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that moving the batteries will not allow you to get up on plane, but you will notice a difference. Moving the batteries isn't the same as just adding 100 lbs to the back of the boat, it is also removing 100 lbs from a location that is helping boat balance, so its like adding 200 lbs to the back of the boat with the way it is set up today.

I know a guy with a 1700 Tyee and it will do some crazy tail stands before it planes out. This is an incredibly wide and heavy boat for its length, so extreme bow rise is the trade off for having a boat that wide and that heavy with only a 17 foot length. That boat also likes to porpoise really bad in any sort of chop, and more weight in the stern would make that even worse as well.


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

I have an alumacraft tropy. Similar specs. The put the trolling batteries in the floor in the center at the console and my cranking battery is in the rear. Even with your livewell up front, i would think you would want that weight in the middle. The other thing to consider is where the fuel tank is in terms of weight...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

My batteries are mounted under the console as well. I mounted the charger into a storage area in the bow augered a hole and mounted and outlet to plug into and routed wires to all 3 batteries, starter and 2 tm batteries. It took me the better part of a day to run the wires thru the console but it was worth it not to take up more easy to access storage with batteries.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

FreeTime said:


> I usually only fish 2 guys in it. When I do have a third with a guy in the rear I havent had issue getting up to plane. The other consideration that I didnt mention is that the larger live well is on the drive side in front of the console. This adds alot of weight to that side when its full. I was thinking this would help balance some of that out as well.
> 
> 2 batteries and the charger is probably about 100 pounds. Maybe I will take her out and move batteries around to see how it acts with the load in various positions.
> 
> ...


Do you have an in floor rod storage compartment between the front seats? If you do put the charger in there as far up in the compartment as you can near the bow. That's where mine was on my Tyee


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Dave, I wouldn't over think it. Run it as it is for the summer and see if it's actually an issue. Lund has been building boats for a long time, and iam sure they know what they are doing. Keep those dollars in your wallet.


----------

